# changing sounds on WOW diesel, don't seem to change



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Have a large scale and my choices of prime mover are GE, EMD, Alco.

I choose one, select save and it is confirmed, but no change in the sounds they all sound like alcos and kind of "noisy", hard to describe but more high frequency trashy noises than low frequency motor sounds.

I am using a 2.5" speaker that has lots of bass capability, so it's not the speaker.

Thanks for any insight on the sounds.

Greg

oh, decoder reports v4 on both soundset and software.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Call their Tech Support on Monday. I've found them to be very responsive and willing to stay on with you until the issue is resolved.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I posted to their Yahoo forum too. We'll see what they say. Thanks.

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Greg, I posted the keystrokes I use to change the prime mover sounds on my 5-amp board on the Yahoo group. _If your software is working properly,_ there should be no reason why those keystrokes shouldn't yield your desired results. I've done it to hear all of the available prime movers just to hear what they sound like. 

If yours doesn't do that after following the keystrokes I posted, try doing a factory reset to see if that helps. TCS boards are known to occasionally get confused by the weirdest things, so it could be something completely random. (My braking randomly stopped working, requiring a factory reset to correct.) Failing that, send it back to TCS. Their service is very good. You could also try using the 4-cv programming to set the various sounds, but there's no reason you should have to do that. Audio Assist should work.

You're welcome to call me. I'll be happy to help you troubleshoot. 

Once you can hear the other prime mover sounds, you'll find they have a bit more bass presence than the default Alco sound. That has a lot of high-frequency clicks and knocks (typical Alco) which I think are overpowering the bass in those specific files. I ultimately programmed mine to "Alco 251 #2." It's got the typical Alco gurgle, but sounds less like the engine is going to fly apart at the slightest provocation than the other two.

Later,

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, talked to TCS tech support, actually Norm Stenzel, who I knew from when QSI Solutions was owned by Tony Parisi.

So the short story is I have some more experimenting to do, I can reproduce the failure, but I do want to be able to have a successful way to set this.

Also, some more of the strange behavior I have seen was explained... and it makes sense now knowing some of the internals of the design.

I do apparently have the 4.1 software and soundset, will double check that, since the system does not announce the sub version, but I may have the hardware issue that has since been fixed.

Sorry to sound vague about this, but I don't want to sully the reputation of this decoder until I am 100% sure of the things I have seen.

I'll not be posting this information here, but it will be on my web site. I'm tired of the conflict.

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Glad you're getting some resolution. No "conflict" was ever intended on my part here or elsewhere. I was simply trying to help you. I look forward to reading your thoughts on the decoder. 

Later,

K


----------

